# TurboTax Deluxe CD



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Once again Intuit has made it easy and relatively cheap to file your taxes. The CD version of TurboTax Deluxe has everything you need, including Schedules C and SE. It’s not necessary to buy the more expensive versions labeled for “Home and Business” or “Self Emplyoyed.” 
I’m only familiar with the CD format, which Costco and other stores carry. The Deluxe CD is currently about $40 at Costco.
The online versions may differ in which schedules are included.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Not familiar with Turbo Tax at all. If I get the CD version does it allow me to e-file for free when I am done? Or now that I am doing this self employed thing is e-filing not an option?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> Not familiar with Turbo Tax at all. If I get the CD version does it allow me to e-file for free when I am done? Or now that I am doing this self employed thing is e-filing not an option?


Yes, efile for the federal return is included, state efiling is $19.95.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Yes, efile for the federal return is included, state efiling is $19.95.


Thanks, no state income tax here in Florida so I'm good there. I have not checked with the online software I have been using to see if it will do what I need. Guess I need to start looking into it now. Hate paying for tax preparation so hopefully the free one I used last year works out for me this year.

Previous years I have been using Taxact.com for free. Last year they wanted to charge me $35.00 because the free version did not support some forms I needed for stock investments. Used the one that was offered by CreditKarma last year and had no issues with the extra forms.


----------



## Ian Hobbs (Sep 19, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Yes, efile for the federal return is included, state efiling is $19.95.


Only $19.95 for state? Interesting! If you go on the website and get the software, it charges you $39.99 for Fed and $39.99 for state.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Ian Hobbs said:


> Only $19.95 for state? Interesting! If you go on the website and get the software, it charges you $39.99 for Fed and $39.99 for state.


The CD allows for five returns, so I split the cost with a friend. You can download only one state, so if you worked in more than one, you're out of luck. TT has a weird price structure, IMHO.


----------

